# gnawing on hands and toes



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Clifford love to use his mouth alot on our hands and toes. He isn't biting, but playing and gnawing, and its getting pretty annoying now. I've been trying to nip this in the bud for a long time. When he does this I grab his nozzle and close his mouth gently and say "No Bite". He just doesn't seem to understand, and now my kids are getting knawed on and I don't like it at all. It isn't at all aggressive behavior but to him playing, and he is gentle when he is doing it, but I am tired of his mouth on me, and it kind of grosses me out. I don't know how else to retrain the behavior, and make to him stop, and suggestions? Also, I've been working on this actually since he was a baby, because puppies like to do this, and it is unacceptable behavior. I've tried crying real loud act to show him it hurts, but that doesn't work, and then the other thing that I spoke of previously.

I appreciate any advice on this matter.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

There was a time back in the Max & Rocky puppy days that I actually went so far as to spray bitter apple on my arm and hand...

that said... this is probably not something for kids to try and I imagine that stuff burns your eyes if it gets in them. But as I recall, after getting a taste of that stuff several times, the boys were not nearly as keen with bitting ANY bare skin.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Sometimes it's just a habit like biting your nails.. bitter apple works well.
Sometimes it's due to allergies..


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Redirection is key. When he starts to bite give a firm NO BITE and then stick a toy in place of your hand. Consistency is important.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

End the game. The second he does it, calmly say "uh oh" and turn away and ignore him for a few minutes. If you have to, step out of the gated room. 

He's probably doing it because it feels good to him and he gets attention (negative or otherwise). 

Spraying your hand or foot with bitter apple works for some...but a lot of dogs can smell it and know if you are sprayed or not.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 8 2008, 01:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=588430


> End the game. The second he does it, calmly say "uh oh" and turn away and ignore him for a few minutes. If you have to, step out of the gated room.
> 
> He's probably doing it because it feels good to him and he gets attention (negative or otherwise).
> 
> Spraying your hand or foot with bitter apple works for some...but a lot of dogs can smell it and know if you are sprayed or not.[/B]


My wacky girl... She had this terrible idea of chewing on my area rug. We sprayed it with bitter apple knowing she hates the taste. I don't know what got into her, but she smelled it, buried her head in the carpet while snorting like a bull. Then she started rollling around in the bitter apple and got soaked in it! I don't know what the heck the deal was, but we ended up just losing the rug. Too much trouble. Plus it was shag, and I think she mistook it for grass a couple times! Ugh. Problem solved anyhow. 

Back to topic, my fiance ended up spraying his toes with the stuff. A couple of licks later, she had given up her toe addiction. So yes, try it!


----------

